# What breed are these two cockerels (I think) 10 weeks old



## kacross76 (7 mo ago)

This brown pea comb boy and this white with black single comb it appears come from the same Austrolorp rooster and possible hens were also Austrolorp, RIR, Barred Rock, or Americauna.. they don’t look like any of the others. Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, really confused about which birds you're talking about. If the brown one is one of them a whole body shot will be needed. But chances are it won't be obvious who the parent bird was.


----------



## kacross76 (7 mo ago)

The white guy with black stripes and single red comb and the brown one behind him in the _bottom pic with black shoulders and pea comb. Sorry I guess the pics aren’t that great. Any input is helpful_


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to see if @fuzzies has any idea. I sure don't. She might need to know more about the parents and their color.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

At 10 weeks old, they are both definitely cockerels.

If you're asking what breeds they could be a mix of, I need to know the full list of breeds that were running together, especially if there were other roosters. Genetics can be funny, and sometimes mixes don't look as similar to their parents as you'd think they should. Neither of these birds strike me as half Australorp, though, as I would expect them to have a LOT more black on them if they were due to the dominance of extended black.


----------



## kacross76 (7 mo ago)

They have Australorp roo and either Americauna, Rhode Island Red or Barred Rock hens. None seem to look the part. Thanks!


----------

